# Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

*Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Hier nach zu lesen:
Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger

Endlich mal ne richtig gute Idee die hier umgesetzt wurde...


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

da kann ich echt nur sagen, absolute VOLLIDIOTEN!!!


----------



## Lelwani (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Jetzt mal ganz ernsthaft meint wirklich jmd die politik in dem land is noch "ok"?...

wir werden hier von vorn bis hinten nur verarscht egal wo man anfängt


----------



## xzak (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

ja die Stromlobby ist schon sehr mächtig. 
Aber wartet bis wir 6 Cent pro Atemzug zahlen müssen.


----------



## Talhuber (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

seit wann kann man die Sonne besteuern? ......


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Wundert euch nicht über die Staatsführung !

 Sie hat nämlich den schweren Auftrag die guten Menschen zu fördern und die minderwertigen zu entfernen.
 Dafür hat sie unter anderem das Werkzeug Geld, und sie benutzt es um es den guten in den A... zu schieben und den schlechten nur hinzutröpfeln.
 Dabei macht entwertet sie das Geld auch gerne, was den schlechten Menschen sehr viel mehr weh tut als den guten.

 Diese Solargeschichte ist gewiss nur ein Schritt in der geplanten Reihe an Schritten um ihre Aufgabe zu erfüllen.



 Alles Vermutungen, Korrektur erwünscht


----------



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

@Hänschen
Das sind keine Vermutungen sondern Verschwörungstheorien. Ohne glaubhafte Quelle aus etablierten Medien so nicht zu vertreten.


----------



## Lelwani (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Tietoenator schrieb:


> @Hänschen
> Das sind keine Vermutungen sondern Verschwörungstheorien. Ohne glaubhafte Quelle aus etablierten Medien so nicht zu vertreten.


 

Das sind schon lange keine vermutungen mehr beschäftige dich einfach mal nen bissl mit dem ganzen thema....

in deutschland stinkt das zum himmel wenn man nur nich komplett die augen verschliessen würde... so wies die breite masse tut.


----------



## z4x (30. Juni 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Wundert euch nicht über die Staatsführung !
> 
> Sie hat nämlich den schweren Auftrag die guten Menschen zu fördern und die minderwertigen zu entfernen.
> Dafür hat sie unter anderem das Werkzeug Geld, und sie benutzt es um es den guten in den A... zu schieben und den schlechten nur hinzutröpfeln.
> ...



Also für dich sind arme Menschen minderwertig?


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Demnächst: Garten-Abgabe für eigenen Gemüseanbau!



z4x schrieb:


> Also für dich sind arme Menschen minderwertig?


 
#Sarkasmus, #Zynismus, #Ironie


----------



## ColorMe (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



> in deutschland stinkt das zum himmel wenn man nur nich komplett die augen verschliessen würde... so wies die breite masse tut.



Das ist ja süß. Da stellen sich mir aber einige Fragen:
Was unternimmst du dagegen um etwas zu ändern? Bist doch hoffentlich politisch aktiv und versucht dein non-plus-ultra-Konzept zu vertreten.
Und was zwingt dich überhaupt im diesem Land zu bleiben?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber motzen kann wirklich jeder. Ein Problem löst sich aber nunmal nicht, indem man nur auf dieses hinweist, sondern indem man sich engagiert und Lösungsvorschläge bringt und verwirklicht.


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Und das ist bei diesem WAHLVIEH wie möglich?


----------



## Vhailor (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Luft-Steuer für Windräder im Vorgarten. Erdsteuer für jede Harke/Spaten.

Sonnensteuer ist jetzt zwar nicht neu...aber sie treibens eindeutig zu weit. Eigenheime besteuern...dass die das überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen...da entgleisen einem echt alle Gesichtszüge


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

In diesem Fall wäre ich sogar soweit zu gehen zu sagen: "Das ist Gesetzwidrigkeit."
Besteuert man den Tischler für den Schrank den er sich selber baut?


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

So ein dummer Entscheid habe ich echt noch nie gesehen, da sind die Entscheidungen der EU nur halb so schlimm 

Die sollten anstatt auf die "Sonne" Steuern zu erheben, es lieber machen wie die Autos und die Umweltzonen.


----------



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Das sind schon lange keine vermutungen mehr beschäftige dich einfach mal nen bissl mit dem ganzen thema....
> 
> in deutschland stinkt das zum himmel wenn man nur nich komplett die augen verschliessen würde... so wies die breite masse tut.



Das Sarkastisch habe ich mit dem lachenden Kopf ersetzt.

Meine Augen sind offen und ich tue sogar was.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Dazu fällt mir nur noch das hier ein:

Die Gerd Show - Der Steuersong Video - TeamD2O - MyVideo


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Wie ich schon bereits gesagt habe ! Es Lohnt nicht mehr !!!!

Das habe ich seit gut 1 Jahr gesagt und man merkt es immer mehr .
Die Leute die noch Zusätzlich billige *Wandler* besitzen legen Geld Drauf.
Man muss sich auch um den ganzen Käse kümmern ,weil man ja *Selbständig* wird . Weil man ja verkaufen will .. So ein schwachsinn .
Erst macht der Staat jedem Honig ans Maul und nun wird der Kopf abgerissen.

Unsichtbare Diktatur nenne ich sowas !

Demokratie  Vielleicht eine Demo vom Spiel .




> Das ist ja süß. Da stellen sich mir aber einige Fragen:
> Was unternimmst du dagegen um etwas zu ändern? Bist doch hoffentlich politisch aktiv und versucht dein non-plus-ultra-Konzept zu vertreten.



So eine Partei die ich aktiv unterstüzen würde ,würde niemals zugelassen werden ,weil diese für´s Volk besser wäre und den Politiker ,Versicherungen und  Bänker ihre Gelder Minimieren würde . Geschweige das Handwerk bzw Industrie ...
Schlag bitte nicht nach unten ,sondern nach oben!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeTheRider (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Niemand will mehr Solaranlagen haben.
Markt für Solaranlagen um 45 Prozent eingebrochen


Was Sigi betrift:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGzxukWtPCc


----------



## BiosShock (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

So gerne ich den "da oben" den Knüppel immer wieder über den Kopp ziehe, muss man hier auch den Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt sehen. Wenn sich einer ne Anlage aufs Dach schraubt, bricht das aus der Gesamtrechnung weg. Das heißt es fehlt im Wirtschaftssystem. Klar kann man sagen das das Schwachsinn ist. Aber dann kostet das Brot nicht mehr 3€ sondern 8. Oder Benzin oder oder oder... 

Was ist euch lieber?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Hat so etwas wirklich jemanden verwundert? Der Staat sucht halt Einnahmequellen auf Teufel komm raus. Der nächste logische Schritt wäre dann die Schattensteuer


----------



## TomatenKenny (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hat so etwas wirklich jemanden verwundert? Der Staat sucht halt Einnahmequellen auf Teufel komm raus. Der nächste logische Schritt wäre dann die Schattensteuer


 

Die Atemsteuer fehlt auch noch. ^^


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> So gerne ich den "da oben" den Knüppel immer wieder über den Kopp ziehe, muss man hier auch den Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt sehen. Wenn sich einer ne Anlage aufs Dach schraubt, bricht das aus der Gesamtrechnung weg. Das heißt es fehlt im Wirtschaftssystem. Klar kann man sagen das das Schwachsinn ist. Aber dann kostet das Brot nicht mehr 3€ sondern 8. Oder Benzin oder oder oder...
> 
> Was ist euch lieber?


 
Weil den STROMKONZERNEN auf einmal weniger GEWINN bleibt?
Nachdem man uns Steuerzahlern auch noch die Entsorgung aller zu Tode SUBVENTIONIERTEN Atommeiler (+Atomstrom subventioniert) auf-lasten will?
Jo, alles klar.


----------



## Tietoenator (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



BiosShock schrieb:


> So gerne ich den "da oben" den Knüppel immer wieder über den Kopp ziehe, muss man hier auch den Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt sehen. Wenn sich einer ne Anlage aufs Dach schraubt, bricht das aus der Gesamtrechnung weg. Das heißt es fehlt im Wirtschaftssystem. Klar kann man sagen das das Schwachsinn ist. Aber dann kostet das Brot nicht mehr 3€ sondern 8. Oder Benzin oder oder oder...
> 
> Was ist euch lieber?



Ist erneuerbare Energie nicht besser für die Umwelt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Wenn sich jeder einen Windpark hätte bauen dürfen würde dort auch bald die Rasur kommen. Irgendwer muss ja die Diäten der Wasserköpfe tragen. Umweltschutz wird so irgendwie mit den Füssen getreten


----------



## BiosShock (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Hier geht es um die Steuer. Man(n) wird ja zum Eigenversorger. Nur noch der Überschuss geht ins Netz. Das heißt das dieser auch nur zu besteuern ist. Je mehr sich also eine Anlage auf Dach bauen, um so geringer sind die Steuereinnahmen. Ab einer gewissen Menge ist das nicht mehr zu finanzieren. 

So nun müssen die AKW's auch bezahlt werden, das wird ja normalerweise aus den Einnahmen finanziert. Da wir ja nun von heute auf morgen die Dinger abgestellt haben, kommt von diesen ja nun auch kein Geld mehr. Im übrigen haben wir ja es (fast - ich auch)alle gewollt! So wo soll das Geld nun herkommen? Ihr wollt es nicht bezahlen und die auch nicht! Wobei es egal ist, was letzteres will! Denn es ist unser Geld was da gebraucht wird. So oder so. Es hat keiner gemotzt, solange der Strom billig war. Erst als zwei der Dinger ums um die Ohren geflogen sind, wollte es keiner mehr. Das hätte vor Jahrzehnten passieren müssen. Aber erst musste was Passieren damit ein umdenken statt fand. Jetzt zahlen wir die Zeche. Fertig ist das Paradoxon.


----------



## Research (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Für dich nochmal:


Research schrieb:


> Weil den STROMKONZERNEN auf einmal weniger GEWINN bleibt?
> Nachdem man uns Steuerzahlern auch noch die Entsorgung aller zu Tode SUBVENTIONIERTEN Atommeiler (+Atomstrom subventioniert) auf-lasten will?
> Jo, alles klar.


----------



## BiosShock (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Research schrieb:


> Für dich nochmal:
> 
> Weil den STROMKONZERNEN auf einmal weniger GEWINN bleibt?
> Nachdem man uns Steuerzahlern auch noch die Entsorgung aller zu Tode  SUBVENTIONIERTEN Atommeiler (+Atomstrom subventioniert) auf-lasten will?
> Jo, alles klar.



Und was ändert die deiner Erkenntnis nun an der jetzigen Situation? Nichts! Es muss bezahlt werden! Wir können ja die AKW's einfach verrotten lassen. Vorteil ist, das du keine Straßenlampen mehr brauchst, da Du ja von alleine strahlst...


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

OK, wir haben die Dinger beim Bau subventioniert.
Wir haben den Strom subventioniert.
Gewinne haben die Konzerne gemacht.
Jetzt sollen wir bei Privaten Unternehmen, denen wir Jahre lang Gelsd in den Arsc* geschoben haben auch noch den Rückbau finanzieren, ja?
Das sollen und müssen die aus eigener Tasche Zahlen, ist doch alles sicher und easy, laut Stromkonzernen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Die Geister die ich rief, es war ja schon immer so das andere die Zeche zahlen dürfen von dem Abfall mal ganz abgesehen. Der 2. Haken ist der damit verbundene Stellenabbau.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Naja, der Abbau alleine wird wohl über 40Jahre Arbeit bringen.
Hinzu kommt das Lagern.

Dann vielleicht, mit ganz viel Zwang, und Prügel für Bayern, der Ausbau der Netze.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Sicherlich mag der Abbau ein paar Stellen bringen oder erhalten nur der normale Betrieb würde doch mehr Personal erfordern. Ich persönlich wäre sogar für eine Weiternutzung nach einer Verbesserung der Sicherheit wobei die Endlagerung wohl nie wirklich sicher sein wird.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Sagen wir es so, die DInger sind teilweise hoffnungslos veraltet. Neue Technik einbauen erhöht dort sogar die Fehleranfälligkeit.
Und der Punkt: ABER ARBEITSPLÄTZE!!! Zieht hier nicht.
Diese Lüge hört man so oft. Momentan gibt es nicht einmal Kapazitäten für Atomstrom. Den müssten wir verschenken.
Und die Arbeit für die Energiewirtschaft wird es dadurch noch mehr geben. Das ganze Netz muss neu strukturiert werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Klar verschenken wir den Elektronenfluss und eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es eh nicht aber die Arbeitsplatzgeschichte würde ich nicht völlig als aus der Luft gegriffen betrachten. Aber das führt ja leider am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Naja, lieber fällt mir ein Windkraftwerk um, explodiert ein Gaskraftwerk, platzt ein Solarpaneel, als ein AKW.
Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Ich war einige Jahre als Servicetechniker im AKW tätig und leuchte noch nicht im Dunkeln oder habe 3 Arme oder ähnliches.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich war einige Jahre als Servicetechniker im AKW tätig und leuchte noch nicht im Dunkeln oder habe 3 Arme oder ähnliches.


 
Dann zeig uns doch mal ein sicheres Endlager für die nächsten 100.000 bis 1 Million Jahre.


----------



## JaniZz (1. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann zeig uns doch mal ein sicheres Endlager für die nächsten 100.000 bis 1 Million Jahre.



Ab ins All mit dem Mist,  den Mars damit beschießen. 
Vllt entwickelt sich ja was daraus 
Oder in die unendlichen weiten des Universums.
Bestimmt günstiger als die Instandhaltung der unterirdischen Atom Lager.


----------



## Lelwani (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Das ist ja süß. Da stellen sich mir aber einige Fragen:
> Was unternimmst du dagegen um etwas zu ändern? Bist doch hoffentlich politisch aktiv und versucht dein non-plus-ultra-Konzept zu vertreten.
> Und was zwingt dich überhaupt im diesem Land zu bleiben?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber motzen kann wirklich jeder. Ein Problem löst sich aber nunmal nicht, indem man nur auf dieses hinweist, sondern indem man sich engagiert und Lösungsvorschläge bringt und verwirklicht.


 
Wo motze ich den ? Ich habe nur tatsachen auf den tisch gelegt...wie gesagt wenn manch einer wüsste was hier abgeht .

Ja und manchmal muss man einfach mal drauf hinweisen den ich denke mindestens 85% aller leute in deutschland haben davon noch nichmal nen plan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Ich hatte ja nicht behauptet das es ein sicheres Endlager gibt außer vielleicht bei Merkel unter dem Kopfkissen. Das ist ja eben das große Problem wie auch die Störfallsicherheit. Mir würden nur die unendlichen Weiten des Weltalls einfallen wenn die Menschheit keine Auswanderungsgelüste bekommt und die ersten xx Kilometer beim Start nix passiert.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Ab ins All mit dem Mist,  den Mars damit beschießen.


 
Was natürlich viel, viel zu teuer ist. 
Was kostet eine Tonne Nutzlast heutzutage?


----------



## Murdoch (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Research schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wäre ich sogar soweit zu gehen zu sagen: "Das ist Gesetzwidrigkeit."
> Besteuert man den Tischler für den Schrank den er sich selber baut?


Ja und zwar mehrfach


----------



## JaniZz (1. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich viel, viel zu teuer ist.
> Was kostet eine Tonne Nutzlast heutzutage?



Arbeite nicht bei der NASA oder ESA, von daher keine Ahnung  

Aber ich wenn man die Kosten mal vergleicht mit der jetzigen "Lösung " bestimmt kein Riesen unterschied.
Obwohl reine Spekulation und offtopic. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wo das alles hinführt in 30 Jahren. 
Gewinnt man mit Wasser Energie wird Wasser versteuert,  mit Wind wird der Wind versteuert, mit nem Furz wird der Furz versteuert.
So ist das halt und wird sich nie ändern.


----------



## acc (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich war einige Jahre als Servicetechniker im AKW tätig und leuchte noch nicht im Dunkeln oder habe 3 Arme oder ähnliches.


 
bewohner von sogenannten "krebsclustern" rund um atomanlagen würden deiner verharmlosung dann doch eher widersprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> da kann ich echt nur sagen, absolute VOLLIDIOTEN!!!


 
Manchmal kommt man selbst als Moderator zu dem Schluss, dass derartige Äußerungen wohl nach als sachlich passende Klassifikation gewertet werden müssen.




BiosShock schrieb:


> So gerne ich den "da oben" den Knüppel immer wieder über den Kopp ziehe, muss man hier auch den Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt sehen. Wenn sich einer ne Anlage aufs Dach schraubt, bricht das aus der Gesamtrechnung weg. Das heißt es fehlt im Wirtschaftssystem. Klar kann man sagen das das Schwachsinn ist. Aber dann kostet das Brot nicht mehr 3€ sondern 8. Oder Benzin oder oder oder...
> 
> Was ist euch lieber?


 
Hätte die Kombination Merkel/Rötgen/Steinmeier/Rösler nicht die deutsche Solarbranche vor die Wand gefahren, würde dieser Euro direkt ins deutsche Wirtschaftssystem fließen. Selbst so sind die Beträge, die durch Beratung, Installation, etc. vor Ort zirkulieren, immer noch mehr, als wenn man das gleiche Geld in saudi-arabische oder russische Erdölprodukte investiert.




BiosShock schrieb:


> Und was ändert die deiner Erkenntnis nun an der jetzigen Situation? Nichts! Es muss bezahlt werden! Wir können ja die AKW's einfach verrotten lassen.


 
Wir könnten auch die Betreiber für die Entsorgung ihres Mülls in Haftung nehmen. Und das afaik sogar ohne größere Gesetzesänderungen, denn zumindest bei den Kraftwerken sind die sogar dazu verpflichtet (*). Stattdessen finanzieren wir die komplette Entsorgungstechnik aus Steuermitteln und die Lagerung des resultierenden Schrotts sowieso. Hauptsache, Oettinger kann weiterhin die "günstige" Atomkraft deutscher Reaktorhersteller gut heißen.

(*): Und beim Müll hätte man auch schon seit langem mit vergleichweise geringen Aufwand eine Umlage realisieren können. Denn iirc sind die Betriebsgenehmigungen in der BRD von Anfang an unter der Prämisse erstellt worden, dass bald ein Endlager kommt. Einige Jahrzehnte später wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn die Stromkonzerne dieses mal kurz vorführen, bevor sie ihre Atommüllproduzenten auch nur eine Minute weiter laufen lassen dürfen.

Aber Merkel bekommt es ja nicht einmal hin, einen im Konsens mit der Industrie beschlossenen Ausstiegsplan zu Ende zu führen, ohne dass der Staat noch ein paar Milliarden "Schaden"sersatz an die Konzerne zahlt.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sicherlich mag der Abbau ein paar Stellen bringen oder erhalten nur der normale Betrieb würde doch mehr Personal erfordern.


 
Hängt davon ab, ob du einen regulären, sicheren Betrieb meinst oder einen, bei dem alle naslang größere Teile notdürftig ausgebessert/ausgetauscht werden müssen. Der Abbau ist jedenfalls sehr personalintensiv. Da werden über Jahre hunderte und über Jahrzehnte dutzende Arbeitsplätze pro Reaktor entstehen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich viel, viel zu teuer ist.
> Was kostet eine Tonne Nutzlast heutzutage?


 
Auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit?
Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Energie, als eine Tonne abgebrannter Brennstab samt raketenabsturzsicherer Verpackung jemals geliefert hat.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hätte die Kombination Merkel/Rötgen/Steinmeier/Rösler nicht die deutsche Solarbranche vor die Wand gefahren, würde dieser Euro direkt ins deutsche Wirtschaftssystem fließen. Selbst so sind die Beträge, die durch Beratung, Installation, etc. vor Ort zirkulieren, immer noch mehr, als wenn man das gleiche Geld in saudi-arabische oder russische Erdölprodukte investiert.



Ich persönliche habe nicht den Eindruck dass es Gabriel auch nur einen Deut besser hin bekommen wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch die Betreiber für die Entsorgung ihres Mülls in Haftung nehmen. Und das afaik sogar ohne größere Gesetzesänderungen, denn zumindest bei den Kraftwerken sind die sogar dazu verpflichtet (*). Stattdessen finanzieren wir die komplette Entsorgungstechnik aus Steuermitteln und die Lagerung des resultierenden Schrotts sowieso. Hauptsache, Oettinger kann weiterhin die "günstige" Atomkraft deutscher Reaktorhersteller gut heißen.



Letztens habe ich gelesen dass die Energiekonzerne die Atommeiler gerne an den Staat verkaufen wollen. Also nicht sofort sondern im Laufe der nächsten 10 Jahre.
Dann kann sich der Staat mit dem Rückbau der Atommeiler auseinander setzen denn die Endlager der Brennstäbe muss er ja sowieso übernehmen da sich die Konzerne da geschickt heraushalten werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit?
> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Energie, als eine Tonne abgebrannter Brennstab samt raketenabsturzsicherer Verpackung jemals geliefert hat.


 
Natürlich Fluchtgeschwindigkeit.
Denn du willst das Zeugs ja nicht mehr auf der Erde haben.
Daher auch meine Frage:
Was kostet derzeit eine Tonne Nutzlast -- auch wenn abgebrannte Brennelemente jetzt keine "Nutzlast" in dem Sinne darstellen -- wenn man sie ins All befördern will?
Am Besten noch so dass das Zeugs direkt in der Sonne landet und nicht plötzlich auf dem Mond endet.

Ich habe jedenfalls den Eindruck dass die Politik eigentlich gar nichts in Sachen Energiewende macht sondern sich alles von den Energieunternehmen diktieren lässt.
Bzw. diese schon die Gesetze ausarbeiten die dann demnächst durch den Bundestag geschickt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was natürlich viel, viel zu teuer ist.
> Was kostet eine Tonne Nutzlast heutzutage?


 Hatte mal was gelesen von ca. 23000 Dublonen je Kilo, das würde den Export zum Melmac wohl deutlich unattraktiv machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönliche habe nicht den Eindruck dass es Gabriel auch nur einen Deut besser hin bekommen wird.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass er es auch nur versuchen wird.




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hatte mal was gelesen von ca. 23000 Dublonen je Kilo, das würde den Export zum Melmac wohl deutlich unattraktiv machen.


 
Das dürften LEO-Kosten sein, Fluchtgeschwindigkeit dürfte ein Vielfaches teurer sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



> Das dürften LEO-Kosten sein, Fluchtgeschwindigkeit dürfte ein Vielfaches teurer sein.


 Das ist natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich. Bei der Ariane wird mit 20 Tonnen Nutzlast bei einem normalen Flug wohl schon um die 450 Mio Taler anstehen wenn man bedenkt das eine Space Shuttle Mission rund eine Milliarde kosten solle


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Momentan fallen mir nur 3 Orte ein, an denen man sicher, lange und überwacht lagern kann.
Ewiges Eis. Kühlung + keinen Zugriff von Außen.
Neue Pyramiden. Trocken und über Jahrtausende beständig.
Meeresgrund. Nur verwendbar wenn ordentlich gemacht, nicht wie das Debakel im Ärmelkanal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Das mit dem ewigen Eis wäre schon etwas dünn bei der derzeitigen Erderwärmung und den Meeresboden halte ich da ich auch nicht gerade für Ideal. Vielleicht den Mt. Everest etwas aufstocken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Research schrieb:


> Momentan fallen mir nur 3 Orte ein, an denen man sicher, lange und überwacht lagern kann.
> Ewiges Eis. Kühlung + keinen Zugriff von Außen.
> Neue Pyramiden. Trocken und über Jahrtausende beständig.
> Meeresgrund. Nur verwendbar wenn ordentlich gemacht, nicht wie das Debakel im Ärmelkanal.


 
Gibt kein "ewiges" Eis in diesen Maßstäben - erst recht nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe größerer Mengen radioaktiven = warmen Materials.
Pyramiden sind heute mehrheitlich verfallen (man darf halt nicht nur die 3-4-5 zählen, die zufällig solide genug waren und in der richtigen Wüste errichtet wurden) und in keinem einzigen Fall dicht genug. Und die Lagerkapazitäten sind jeweils winzig.
Ob ein Meer drum rum/drüber ist, oder Luft, macht nur dann einen Unterschied, wenn man bereit ist, das Meer zu verstrahlen. Sollte man aber tunlichst auch vermeiden, somit ist der Vorschlag nur teurer (vor allem wenn man doch noch mal nachbessern muss), aber nicht sicherer.

Der einzige Vorschlag, dem ich vertrauen würde, sind Tiefbohrungen bis weit unter sämtliche wasserführenden Schichten, die dann mit Beton und Lehmschichten verfüllt werden. In dem Fall hat man, selbst wenn man ein paar Jahrtausende geologische Prozesse berücksichtigt, mehr als genug Material um die Lagerstätte - und man braucht nur Gravitation, um sie zusammenzuhalten. Die ist ebenfalls zuverlässig. Ggf. wäre es sogar eine Überlegung wert, statt sehr vieler 2-3 (besser 4 km) tiefer Löcher gleich die nötige Technik zu entwickeln, bis in den den zähflüssigen Erdmantel zu bohren. So ein "Loch ohne Boden" könnte Abfall in beliebiger Menge aufschmelzen und so im Erdinneren verteilen, dass am Ende keine höheren Radioaktivitäskonzentrationen zu erwarten sind, als sie die Erzlagerstätten ursprünglich mal hatten.

Nur: Beide Variationen kosten Milliarden - und das jetzt. Die werden weder die gewinnorientierte, sicherheitsignorante Atomindustrie umsetzen, noch Politiker, die schon bei einem Flughafen oder Bahnhof nur darauf achten, dass die Kosten für die nächsten 4 Jahre möglichst niedrig sind - auch wenn das bedeutet, dass man später doppelt und dreifach nachzahlt.
Und dem Wähler ist Energiepolitik offensichtlich weiterhin nicht sonderlich wichtig, also werden wir so schnell auch keine Politiker finden, deren Energiepolitik irgendwelche richtigen Schritte aus Aktionismus (oder gar Idealismus) heraus enthält.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich. Bei der Ariane wird mit 20 Tonnen Nutzlast bei einem normalen Flug wohl schon um die 450 Mio Taler anstehen wenn man bedenkt das eine Space Shuttle Mission rund eine Milliarde kosten solle



Dass die Space Shuttle Missionen so teuer sind liegt ja auch daran dass 1. die Wartung des Shuttles so teuer ist und dass 2. es eine Menge Geld kostet ein paar Menschen im Weltraum am Leben zu erhalten.
Beides entfällt ja bei Trägerraketen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur: Beide Variationen kosten Milliarden - und das jetzt. Die werden weder die gewinnorientierte, sicherheitsignorante Atomindustrie umsetzen, noch Politiker, die schon bei einem Flughafen oder Bahnhof nur darauf achten, dass die Kosten für die nächsten 4 Jahre möglichst niedrig sind - auch wenn das bedeutet, dass man später doppelt und dreifach nachzahlt.
> Und dem Wähler ist Energiepolitik offensichtlich weiterhin nicht sonderlich wichtig, also werden wir so schnell auch keine Politiker finden, deren Energiepolitik irgendwelche richtigen Schritte aus Aktionismus (oder gar Idealismus) heraus enthält.


 
Ich würde eher auf Billionen wetten und kein Unternehmen ist bereit in Endlager zu investieren denn damit verdient man nichts. Daher überlässt man das auch dem Staat denn der muss sich ja um Dinge kümmern die nichts einbringen sondern nur kosten wie aktuell ein Flughafen in Berlin.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt's bald auch noch eine Luft-Steuer.
Danke, SPD und CDU !


----------



## QUAD4 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

ich bin jetzt auch dafür das wir den mond auch bestuern  wie wärs mit bäumen im allgemeinen und die meere und ozeane gleich mit. ach was. besteuern wird doch gleich alle planeten und sonnensysteme in der galaxys und all.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bundestag beschließt 'Sonnensteuer' für solare Selbstversorger*

Ja Deutschland und seine Politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

